# como generar codigo g en el coppercam



## fabricioc (Oct 4, 2012)

como están amigos del foro les comento que estoy en mi proyecto en la fabricación de una cnc. me topado con pequeño problema.
he podido generar desde mi circuitwizar un circuito pequeño,  y la informacion he podido transportarla al coppercan con exelentes resultados y sin hacer muchos pasos, el problema es que no se como generar el codigo g para el mach3,
podrian darme una alguna idea para poder guiarme y saber donde me estoy equivocando. les agradesco cualquier ayuda.gracias


----------



## Elvic (Oct 5, 2012)

si ya tienes el gerber  y visualizas en el cooper cam  tu placa solo dale clic en el icono mill que es como una fresa o broca o no se como se les conosca en tu pais y hay generas los cosdigos G,  los guardas en un archivo .txt y los abres con el mach 3


----------



## fabricioc (Oct 6, 2012)

gracias por responderme amigo, lo probare en este momento y te comentare mañana gracias


----------



## fabricioc (Oct 8, 2012)

amigo dsiculpa la tardansa tube problema con mi pc. gracias por la ayuda, efectivamente funcion como me dijiste, tambien con esa ayuda logre grabrar con diferentes formatos y los coje tambien envie con iso y corre a la perfeccion,,pero me he dado cuenta que con el txt pasa le ruteado de las pistas sale completo y el mach lo ejecuta pero la informacion del drill no se va junto,, lo que si lo hace con la imagen iso pero esta tambien le falntan unos dos o tres puntos para taladrar que no salen en la informacion,, te pregunto amigo cres tu que sea en las  medidas o el los parametros tendria algo que setear.. con todo revisare y te comentare lo que encuntre y si tienes alguna guia te agradeceria me la indicaras.. saludos y gracias otra ves por tu valiosa aportacion


----------

